# Presumptuous Sins - Psalms 19:13



## pm (Nov 23, 2008)

> Keep back your servant also from presumptuous sins;
> let them not have dominion over me!
> Then I shall be blameless,
> and innocent of great transgression.
> Psalm 19:13


 
Presumptuous:
- failing to observe the limits of what is permitted or appropriate. 
- full of, characterized by, or showing presumption or readiness to presume in conduct or thought.
- unwarrantedly or impertinently bold; forward.

Thoughts and Questions:
-Are presumptuous sins the same as sins committed in arrogance?
-Is this the same as presuming on the grace of God?
-Does I Cor 10:13 preclude these sins from having dominion over me?
-Are we even aware of our presumptuous sins?
-How do we guard against presumptuous sins?
-What are my presumptuous sins?

-For me anyway, when I am sure of myself, I am in danger of presumptuous sins.

-I think some good examples from Scripture of presumptuous sins is when King Dave took Bathsheba, or King Saul failing to slaughter the Amalekites or the actions of Ananias and Sapphira in Acts.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 23, 2008)

When you presume it makes a pres out of u and me.


----------



## KMK (Nov 23, 2008)

> Exo 21:12-14 He that smiteth a man, so that he die, shall be surely put to death. And if a man lie not in wait, but God deliver [him] into his hand; then I will appoint thee a place whither he shall flee. But if a man come presumptuously upon his neighbour, to slay him with guile; thou shalt take him from mine altar, that he may die.





> Num 15:27-30 And if any soul sin through ignorance, then he shall bring a she goat of the first year for a sin offering. And the priest shall make an atonement for the soul that sinneth ignorantly, when he sinneth by ignorance before the LORD, to make an atonement for him; and it shall be forgiven him. Ye shall have one law for him that sinneth through ignorance, [both for] him that is born among the children of Israel, and for the stranger that sojourneth among them. But the soul that doeth [ought] presumptuously, [whether he be] born in the land, or a stranger, the same reproacheth the LORD; and that soul shall be cut off from among his people.



A presumptuous sin is the opposite of an ignorant sin. It is breaking the law premeditatedly. It is knowing it is a sin, but making arrangements to do it anyway.

Notice in the Num passage there was no atonement for the man who sinned presumptuously. 

I have often wondered if there is a connection between the sin of presumption and 'the sin unto death'.


----------

